# mk4 golf/ audi a3 question about interior lighting issues



## billy mitchell (Sep 11, 2007)

*gauge cluster not working, interior lighting as well. (audi a3, a.k.a mk4)*

so i bought a legalized audi a3, its very similar to a us spec mk4, and they share alot of parts, wiring ect. 
so im hoping maybe someone in here has some ideas to lend to my problems. 
the jist of it.
the dash cluster does not function, none of the gauges move. the mfa does however light up and display information as it should, albeit with the incorrect temoperature but it does lite up. also the dash worning lights work, just the dials don't illuminate. 
the radio and climatronic backlite, and display the proper information, but they buttons associated with them do not illuminate. 
the headlight switch illuminates when off, but when the lights are switch on, the lites associtaed with it the lights running do not illuminate. 
so far ive double checked every fuse, even multimetered the fuses, they are all fine. has anyone with a mk4 ever experienced anything like this? 


















_Modified by billy mitchell at 10:59 AM 9-22-2007_


----------



## burtondk12 (Mar 20, 2006)

sorry i cant help but id love to see more pics of the car


----------



## billy mitchell (Sep 11, 2007)

so i bought a legalized audi a3, its very similar to a us spec mk4, and they share alot of parts, wiring ect. 
so im hoping maybe someone in here has some ideas to lend to my problems. 
the jist of it.
the dash cluster does not function, none of the gauges move. the mfa does however light up and display information as it should, albeit with the incorrect temoperature but it does lite up. also the dash worning lights work, just the dials don't illuminate. 
the radio and climatronic backlite, and display the proper information, but they buttons associated with them do not illuminate. 
the headlight switch illuminates when off, but when the lights are switch on, the lites associtaed with it the lights running do not illuminate. 
so far ive double checked every fuse, even multimetered the fuses, they are all fine. has anyone with a mk4 ever experienced anything like this? 

















_Modified by billy mitchell at 10:59 AM 9-22-2007_


----------



## burtondk12 (Mar 20, 2006)

damn that cars sexy


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: mk4 golf/ audi a3 question about interior lighting issues (billy mitchell)*

good luck man. 







for a 8L in the US!


----------



## billy mitchell (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: mk4 golf/ audi a3 question about interior lighting issues (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_good luck man. 







for a 8L in the US!










not too much luck when you put it in this dead ass forum. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: mk4 golf/ audi a3 question about interior lighting issues (billy mitchell)*

Sir, as mi IM stated, this is where it belongs.


----------



## Dubmekanik (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: mk4 golf/ audi a3 question about interior lighting issues (bhb399mm)*

I heard of a place in Glenview that specializes in electrical systems...


----------



## billy mitchell (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: mk4 golf/ audi a3 question about interior lighting issues (Dubmekanik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dubmekanik* »_I heard of a place in Glenview that specializes in electrical systems...

haha, i got it handled.. bad dimmer switch


----------

